# radio collar



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow. 

Put it on your lanyard. :lol:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

(LOL) that things goin on the wall.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

If that is a working radio collar you should do a little research and try to find out who was doing the project that put that on the bird. Most of those transmitters are pretty pricey and usually there is a reward and they give you a replica of the transmitter for your mount. Pretty cool though.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow, that's just one more thing to add to the list of amazing luck we've seen on here over the last couple of weeks. Congrats!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats pretty unreal!


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

thats sweet..... haha what are you supposed to do with radio collars.....


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats awesome ......congrats man!!!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:beer: :beer: :beer: Well done!!!!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Thats F*%&ing awsome. Congrats on the radio collar!!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats. I was suprised when nick said he didnt get it with that band magnet of his.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

crewhunting said:


> Congrats. I was suprised when nick said he didnt get it with that band magnet of his.


Yea he always manages to get the bands somehow, but not this time. but he did get one today.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea thats what he said. Luckey you still get to hunt out there we just sit here and wait.


----------

